# Where is the DTS option!



## renerize

I would like to know if any roms contain the DTS option?


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy

Any OTA based ROM should have it.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## renerize

Yeah just found in tsugi rom too. Thanks


----------

